# Exit Sign Disposal



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Had a property management co call me asking if I had the means to properly dispose of an exit sign from one of there buildings. 


Hazardous waste center ?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

dronai said:


> Had a property management co call me asking if I had the means to properly dispose of an exit sign from one of there buildings.
> 
> Hazardous waste center ?


Say sure I do, then make a killing on disposing of them and find a way to do it


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Say sure I do, then make a killing on disposing of them and find a way to do it


You mean show up wearing this ?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of exit signs are you using over there? What do they each have a nuke plant to power them?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I always heard there was some radioactive material inside. It may be a bigger can of worms than you think. Bet most people just toss them in the dumpster.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

dronai said:


> I always heard there was some radioactive material inside. It may be a bigger can of worms than you think. Bet most people just toss them in the dumpster.


The only ones that have radioactive ones are those crappy ones that are "self lit" where there's no actual power or LEDs


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If they are radioactive signs give the customer this info and walk away. 




> Tritium EXIT signs must NOT be disposed of as normal trash. To dispose of a sign properly, a general licensee must transfer the sign to a specific licensee. This would typically be a manufacturer, distributor, licensed radioactive waste broker, or a licensed low-level radioactive waste disposal facility. These facilities may charge a fee for this service.
> Within 30 days of disposing of a sign, the general licensee is required to file a report to the NRC or Agreement State that includes:
> the device manufacturer’s (or distributor’s) name, model number and serial number;
> the name, address, and license number of the person receiving the device; and
> ...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQ said:


> If they are radioactive signs give the customer this info and walk away.


 
Thanks BBQ, what a hassle that would have been.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

weve done those jobs. you just have to pay a fee - there are disposal companies that deal in it. I think it cost something like 2 g's to dispose of 20 signs by mail, if memory is correct.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a Target store, and it looks like a lot of hoops to jump thru for only one sign !


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's a customer like Target, they're going to want a Certificate of Disposal. Probably not something you're going to want to get wrapped up in, unless it's part of a larger job. 

On a side note, I seem to recall something from the NRC about a tractor trailer truckload of these radioactive exits stolen from WalMart some number of years ago. Ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Run, dont walk, run away... Once you've introduced yourself to a Fed agency (NRC in this case) you will be under their watchful eyes for years to come.....


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Walmart found out the hard way how important it can be to follow the rules when handling these exits. 

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/11...blunder-retailer-mishandled-radioactive-exit/ 

They don't last forever. In fact, I was in a county courthouse whose exits were more than 15yrs past the end of their useful life as printed on the nameplate. They were most likely still in place because of the hassle and cost of proper disposal.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's really not that big of a hassle, as long as the signs have the original stickers on them with their serial numbers. you pay a fee, mail them off, and you get a receipt in the mail.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I have over fifty of these in my building. Last week I asked the facility manager to start the process...estimates for replacing with electric signs...I'm the guy who gets to dispose of all of the old tritium signs. I'll just be glad to get them out of the building.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dumpster seems to work line a charm


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

cuba_pete said:


> I have over fifty of these in my building. Last week I asked the facility manager to start the process...estimates for replacing with electric signs...I'm the guy who gets to dispose of all of the old tritium signs. I'll just be glad to get them out of the building.


http://www.srbtechnologies.com/recycling.html


----------

